#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [風景] 濕地公園遊記

## 護狼_龍城悍將

晚安,這邊是護狼,今早趁父母都在家,所以便建議不如去香港濕地公園去,
享受家庭樂之餘,順手為自己的拍攝技巧作練習.
現在便為大家送上今天的收獲,順手當一下導遊吧.

香港濕地公園位置:香港新界元朗區天水圍北部
開放時間:上午10時至下午5時，逢星期二休息公眾假期除外
售票服務:上午9時30分至下午4時。

門票 入場費 （港幣） 
標準票 30 
優惠票（3歲至17歲小童、全日制學生、殘疾人士（及一名同行照料者）及65歲或以上長者）  15  
3歲以下小童 免費 
多次入場證（下載申請 / 續證申請表）   
標準票 100（全年）/ 50（半年） 
優惠票（3歲至17歲小童、全日制學生、殘疾人士及65歲或以上長者） 50（全年）/ 25（半年） 
家庭（一套最多四張） 200 (全年) 


#3歲至17歲小童、全日制學生、殘疾人士（及一名同行照料者）及65歲或以上長者

首先,在訪客中心出來後會看到貝貝之家,是之前在在新界元朗山貝河被拋棄的灣鱷,
於2004年6月10日被澳洲生態學家約翰·利弗和番禺捕鱷專家何展釗等人捕獲.現今留在濕地公園接受觀察,
如今的貝貝,已經是成為61公斤,身長2.5米的灣鱷.今天本來很想拍一張照的,不過因為天氣太熱,貝貝挖了一個大洞
爬進去(大哭).只剩下現在的照片(只得尾你還敢放?)

接下來都是隨意練習圖


漁異色蛇脫下的蛇皮


爆仗草

後來,有兩位負責導賞的義工姐姐為我們介紹濕地中的生物好像有:

紅蜓(也很常見)


霸王葉春蜓


斑麗翅蜻(母的翼邊會是黑色的,公的翼邊會是透明的)

這張是我嘗試捕捉飛行中的蜻蜓而拍的,可能不太清楚

這是蜻蜓稚蟲成為成蟲時脫下的殼,因為蜻蜓也是不完全變態

心形葉是竽頭,是可以食用的,而如果摸到心形葉是沒有細毛的話就是野竽頭,
有毒的,吃者會一般會觉口腔麻痹，喉咙肿痛，呼吸困难
更別說生服

這是福壽螺的卵,只可以下在水邊植物上,因為福壽螺是會破壞農作物,所以工作人員是會把卵丟在水中,就沒法出生啦

福壽螺

接著,我們走到了紅樹林浮橋,紅樹林是由一群水生的木本植物組成,可以防風消浪、促淤保灘、固岸護堤、
淨化海水和空氣的功能。盤根錯節的發達根系能有效地滯留陸地來沙，減少近岸海域的含沙量；
茂密高大的枝體宛如一道道綠色長城，有效抵禦風浪襲擊。

我最喜歡的一張
以下是在浮橋下的常客:

彈塗魚

招潮蟹
以下是隨意風景了







上觀鳥台換上255mm鏡拍的,因為不是鳥季,所以只看到牠

 最後大慨下午就離開了,很好看吧。(風景的確很好看,但你拍的不好看)
但試想想濕地公園只是一個人工的濕地,世界上還有很多濕地是需要我們的保護才能保留,
所以希望這輯照片能夠喚起大家對保育的支持及行動。

最後是錢箱(空的),如果大家對我的介紹有興趣的話,請隨便

----------


## 凱凱

其實我只想看護狼哥哥XDDDD
搞了老半天結果...結果......臉被擋住了...........QwQ
回到重點吧~
拍的不錯喔~給我繼續拍XDDDD
護狼哥哥po完好像很累吼~所以要抱抱XD（抱護狼哥哥

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

凱凱>那不行阿,最重要的地方在上面而不是記念品
而是在各大家介紹濕地公園而不是看我的樣子,
為了不要本末倒置,我會把最後的圖刪掉.
反正大家也看不到我的樣子

----------


## wingwolf

感謝護狼導遊帶來的濕地公園之旅
公園內的風景看起來很漂亮，還有小假山小瀑布之類的景點呢XD
面積感覺很大的樣子~~
話說那個價格嚇到我了，既然單位是港幣，就別用美刀符號了吧……

物種豐富是城市濕地公園的一大亮色呢！
話說竟然有灣鳄，竟然有灣鳄啊（激動）
護狼以後還會去公園嗎？期待看到他的全貌^^

好多蜻蜓~~
種類各異，顔色好美呢~~
那只飛行照毛茸茸的好可愛(?)XDD

福壽螺果然無處不在~~
原來他的本體(?)是長這個樣子的
糟糕，瞬間覺得餓了(?!)

香港的濕地公園看來不僅有觀賞之意
還具有確實的生態效益，好一種人與自然和諧發展的景象^^
紅樹林好棒XD

話說那條彈塗魚，護狼你是怎麽發現他的？
難道看到他奇妙的陸地運動了！（羨慕ing）

再次感謝護狼導遊的帶領和講解  :Very Happy:

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

羽狼>我還會再去濕地公園,因為那裡的景色真的很值得去
          我已經是第二次去(才第二次阿??)
        這次真的是不走運,牠上次是在水中游泳,
        我也很想看到牠全貌。
          而且觀鳥也是濕地公園的一大特色...
        下次我會選秋季去(不是今年啦)

----------


## ebixview

濕地公園系好多攝影發燒友既好天堂，基本每次都會有新既發現

----------

